# *Medieval* Kindle2 with Oberon cover



## Lilaq (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi there - Just wanted to post my new skin and cover. The Kindle has always reminded me of some sort of magical book where the page(s) rewrite themselves. So, I wanted to try to do a medieval themed Kindle. Of course, the Oberon cover was perfect for that--I got the Tree of Life. I then did a custom skin through Skinit.com using an image of a page of old text written in Latin dating from the 14th century. I'm not sure if it turned out as well as I had hoped. I wish Skinit's skin extended over the buttons on the sides. What do you guys think?


----------



## Crystal (Apr 22, 2009)

That looks really cool, and I agree with you if the buttons would have been covered it would have been perfect.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

It looks great, and your right the kindle is magical.  If you find that the buttons not being covered really annoys you, Decalgirl does custom skins as well.  There is even a link at the top of kindle boards.  But the combo is stunning.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Very pretty, I can't believe skin it doesn't do K1


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

That looks really cool. I just wish Skinit would cover the buttons.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I really like it! Very cool combination. Covering the buttons would be nice ... maybe for the next skin. It still looks great, though!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Your skin is fabulous.  I do agree that it would be nice if the buttons were covered.  But my first impression was wow!!
deb


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Very nice. Mytego.com does great custom work & covers the buttons also.


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

That actually looks a lot better than I expected; very nice!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey, that's my custom skin!  But no really, it looks great and is why I customized my own to look similar.  I always had the same feeling about my Kindle and felt a medieval manuscript text really suited it and I love it on mine.  I never found one actually available as a skin which surprised me, hence having to customize it.  Decalgirl needs to get one in stock I think.  Decalgirl's does extend over the buttons if you're willing to put out another $22 to get it done again.

My favorite thing about that sort of skin is it looks good on the front as well as the back.  Most of the really neat picture skins have the same picture on the front as the back and it just... gets all cut up by the screen and the buttons and such.  With this one you can arrange it so all the neat bits are on the margins and all you're losing in the center is text.  I think it looks much more whole that way.


----------



## Lilaq (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks guys!    You know, I couldn't find a spot on Decalgirl's site where I could actually design the skin (maybe I'm just dense).  Then I tried MyTego and for some reason the scripts on their site wouldn't run in my browser, kept locking up.  so then I found Skinit and it worked fine, so that's why I went with them.  I wanted to be able to enlarge the image and/or move it around how I wanted it.  Anyway, I'm liking it more and more now.  But definitely my next skin, I'll go with one that covers the buttons.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't think the customizing K2 skins is really well advertised on their site yet.  Someone posted the template here a month or so ago and I grabbed that and hit their custom work button and they just worked with me from there.  Was pretty quick once the email tag was done.


----------

